# Pokémon Game Laziness



## Flazeah (Mar 29, 2009)

*Pokémon Game Laziness*

Do you ever have amusing moments of laziness in the Pokémon games where you just think "I really can't be bothered to do this", and take some sort of shortcut?

 Just now, I switched on my DS and opened up my Diamond. I was in Hearthome City, and decided to get a Berry from the Berry Master in the nearby Route 208, which is just left of Hearthome, and can be accessed from the southwest of the city. I was standing just below the Contest Hall, and instead of walking for a few extra seconds, I decided to use Fly to get to the Pokémon Centre to be closer to the route. Seriously, it would have taken me about five seconds to get from the Contest Hall to the Pokémon Centre. And that's just walking. >.>


----------



## Sapphiron (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

This is exactly why I cheat for TMs, Berries, and Power items. I don't feel like taking the long, arduous road of trading for them or getting like 200 BP for the Power items or EV training for the whole day on just one Pokemon. I also use Rare Candies to even out my online battling teams' levels, but that only really affects the in-game stuff, such as D/P/Pt in-game and PBR in-game to make sure that none of my Pokemon have a level disadvantage. I used to cheat for Master Balls, but I'm at least attempting to renounce that.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

In Platinum, I was too lazy to train my Heracross and Drifloon, so I threw them in the Daycare for a few levels.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

I get lazy quite a lot when EV training :O

But there is no shortcut and I don't have an Action Replay or anything...so I just have to do it :(


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

Usually when I feel lazy I just stop playing for a while x3 

But I have flew to Pokemon centers in the same city before x3

Or used a Rare Candy if my pokemons only one level from evolving.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

Awhile ago I was training a Gible on my team and asked my sister for a Rare Candy so that it could be one level closer to learning Slash.

At that point it knew Dragon Rage, Take Down, Sand Tomb and Sandstorm.

Now it's Dragon Claw, Slash, Dig and Sandstorm.


----------



## Erif (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

Just before recently, before I started hardcore training(lol), I was really lazy. I was stupid, I didn't train my Pokemon well, had a team of six, and caught a shitload of Pokemon that just sat in my box. I often ran from all my battles, and avoided trainers. That made the Elite Four in Pearl hell for me. Totally underleveled.

But now, I'm a REALLY good Pokemon trainer, and if I don't feel like training, I just don't play until I have the patience. In Firered, I currently have about six level 10-20 Pokemon that I need to train to forty. And it sucks, cause you can't get the Macho Brace till much later. D= Harder to EV.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*



Erif said:


> Just before recently, before I started hardcore training(lol), I was really lazy. I was stupid, I didn't train my Pokemon well, had a team of six, and caught a shitload of Pokemon that just sat in my box. I often ran from all my battles, and avoided trainers. That made the Elite Four in Pearl hell for me. Totally underleveled.


This, except for the last bit. I always run from wild battles and always avoid trainers. My team in Diamond upon beating Cynthia was:

Dialga L51
Mesprit L52
Uxie L51
Azelf L53
Tentacruel L47
Steelix L46


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

I have Slugma on my team when hatching eggs to make it faster.

I also use Rare Candies if my Pokémon are one level from evolving.


----------



## Rayne Forest (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

In fr, I only really trained two Pokémon, and once I got to the Elite Four, instead of training them to lvl 70, I just used my rare candies.


----------



## Electrike! (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

I was leveling up my Absol, but it was taking forever, so I snapped and got 4 Rare Candies traded to me. xD


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

I've leveled up my Pokemon to the point where I can kill most of my enemies with one hit. All of the Pokemon in my main lineup have HMs (including Dig), so I don't have to swap out slaves that often. Also, my badges are filthy. If that isn't being lazy, I don't know what is.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*



Doctor Jimmy said:


> Also, my badges are filthy. If that isn't being lazy, I don't know what is.


----------



## Psyburn (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

After playing through 3 generations, I got real lazy during one playthrough and couldn't be bothered fighting all of the random trainers along the way. I figured since I got by just as well in past games, I could do the same here...boy was I weak in the upper story. 

But now im lazy again when it comes to battle frontier. im thinking to myself "is there any reward in doing 21 matches and beating palmer?"


----------



## Felidire (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

I tend to just walk through the walls and run past everything.. but having previously made this video, I think I might find that somewhat difficult. I generally tend to avoid trainers as well, stand next to 'em until they look away, then sneak past kinda thing. I also have 2 pokemon with 4 hm's each to save me the trip to a PC. Actually i'm so lazy that I don't even _go_ to the Daycare, or ever plant berries for that matter; my badges.. well they have most liekly rusted into the casing.

Fly is fun to abuse, I guess that's just how a lot of us choose to play the game.


----------



## Jolty (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

I use this cheat where after a battle you hold R and you get 15000 - 24000 exp


----------



## Felidire (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*



Jolty said:


> I use this cheat where after a battle you hold R and you get 15000 - 24000 exp


You actually _hold_ R? geez.. I tie an elastic band around it.


----------



## Jolty (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*



Felidire said:


> You actually _hold_ R? geez.. I tie an elastic band around it.


laggy bands are for flicking at people jeeeez


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

The band trick doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## Espeonrules (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

I catch the lazy bug all the time.

When I was trying to complete my Pokedex in Emerald, I didn't feel like leveling up the Pokemon I caught, so I just Rare Candied them up to the levels when they evolved.

On more than one occasion, I go through the whole game just by beating Trainers and not training my Pokemon against wild Pokemon. I usually get through the game fine by doing this, until I reach the later Gym Leaders. 

I use Fly all the time. Seriously, my Rayquaza is like my Flying slave. I hardly ever walk anymore. I've used Fly to get to Pokemon Centers that are in the same city as I am, since I didn't feel like walking the few steps to the Center. If the character in my game was real, it would be one fat person.

That 'R' button trick...I've never heard of it. I should try it sometime.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

Hm. In Emerald, I'm too cheap of a person to waste my Rare Candies on Pokemon I want to evolve, so I used my beefed up level 100 Kyogre plus several Esp. Shares, and just swamped the Elite Four over, and over, and over again until they evolved. That's how I trained most of my Pokemon in Emerald, actually -- I stick them in my party and put Exp. Shares on them. Since I have three Exp. Shares, it's quite easy to level them up.


----------



## Iveechan (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

Not truly lazy maybe, but every time I start a new game now, I trade over a Pokemon from an old game holding Lucky Egg, then trade it back when I feel like starting a new game.  Finding the egg was a pain though, so I earned it.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Game Laziness*

I actually just last night got on my bike to go about 10 steps to a pokemon center...
Then I thought, "Well that was kinda pointless..."

I'm probably gonna level up my Pokemon a bit with the daycare if I can get enough money from mining stuff, lol. (This is Platinum, I'm at Solaceon right now)


----------

